# Cold brew methods



## Osh (Jun 15, 2010)

Hi all,

Some online research has shown that cold brewing coffee produces much lower acidity coffee, which is easier to digest. Having not been able to drink a cup now for 2 months, this is my last ditch attempt before I sell all my equipment and go cold turkey for life. Seriously.

I've seen the Hario Cold Brew and the Hourglass Cold Brew Coffee Maker as shown on Seattle Coffee Gear, and also the Toddy Cold Brew.

None of these seem to be available in the UK.

Has anyone had any experience with any of these methods? And can anyone tell me if they are available in the UK?

This is not to be confused with iced coffee - these methods allow you to make a cold coffee concentrate which can be refrigerated and then dilute with hot water.

Any help much appreciated.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Hi Osh

Great to see you online

Is decaf not helping?

Hasbean sell the Cold Dripper

http://www.hasbean.co.uk/products/Hario-Water-Dripper-'Clear'.html

James and Tim brewed cold drip coffee at Penny University and are well placed to discuss the merits of this method

I'd recommend a call to them (at Square Mile) tomorrow

Hope this helps


----------



## Osh (Jun 15, 2010)

Hey Glenn, good to hear from you again.

Decaf makes no difference unfortunately. It's gotten that bad.

Thanks for the recommendation. That is one beast of a machine. Would look great in my kitchen though not sure if I could get under the cabinets. The price looks a little prohibitive.

Will give them a call tomorrow.

P.S. Anyone with an understanding of Japanese can be educated on the Dripper


----------



## lookseehear (Jul 16, 2010)

http://www.brewmethods.com/ have some info on it, might be worth a look. Hope it works out for you!


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Definitely won't fit under your cabinets


----------



## Osh (Jun 15, 2010)

lookseehear said:


> http://www.brewmethods.com/ have some info on it, might be worth a look. Hope it works out for you!


Thanks. I did have a look around there already, but most of the methods involve hot brewing which defeats the whole purpose.

I was more interested to hear if anyone has tried cold brewing with the equipment mentioned in the OP.

I might experiment with cold brewing in my Aeropress. Only concern is, will it create too much resistance to force the brew through all those grounds. Will have to grind coarse, methinks.


----------



## Osh (Jun 15, 2010)

Glenn said:


> James and Tim brewed cold drip coffee at Penny University and are well placed to discuss the merits of this method
> 
> I'd recommend a call to them (at Square Mile) tomorrow
> 
> Hope this helps


Spoke to James earlier, he was very helpful. Thanks for the tip. Will give it a go in the Aeropress and see how it pans out.


----------



## MonkeyHarris (Dec 3, 2010)

Hi Osh, hope you find a way around your problem. Do you mind me asking what the problem is? It's just I've recently been put on Omeprazole by my Dr. for excessive levels of stomach acid/heartburn and I'm praying this new hobby of mine isn't going to make things worse.


----------



## Eyedee (Sep 13, 2010)

I've been on the Omeprazole too, I think mine was the combination of red wine and coffee. Now i try to have only coffee but occasionally have to weaken to the red stuff.

Pleasure is a hard task master.


----------



## MonkeyHarris (Dec 3, 2010)

Looks like there's hope for us cursed with gastric reflux


----------



## Osh (Jun 15, 2010)

MonkeyHarris said:


> Hi Osh, hope you find a way around your problem. Do you mind me asking what the problem is? It's just I've recently been put on Omeprazole by my Dr. for excessive levels of stomach acid/heartburn and I'm praying this new hobby of mine isn't going to make things worse.


Without going too much off topic and boring everyone with my health issues, the symptoms started off looking like a gastric ulcer - I was also prescribed Omeprazole. It gradually worsened up to the point where I had to go to A&E a week before my scheduled endoscopy. The results showed a completely healthy gut!! Nowdays I have constant pains whatever I eat, however coffee, by far is the worst aggravator. A few sips of espresso can leave me in pain for days. I am still going through tests to try and find out the real problem.

My advice is: if you feel in anyway that your stomach is responding negatively to coffee, LISTEN TO YOUR BODY. Cut it out for a few days or weeks until you can handle it again. I am convinced that had I done this six months ago, I wouldn't be with the issues I have now.


----------



## MonkeyHarris (Dec 3, 2010)

Sorry to hear that. Hope the quacks find a remedy for you. I've had issues for most of my adult life and as yet I don't think coffee has had any noticeable negative effect (any worse than anything else anyway)


----------



## Osh (Jun 15, 2010)

Well, the cold brew was prepared in the early hours of the morning and left overnight in the fridge. Didn't taste too bad, only it involves a lot of messing around to get it piping hot.

Only had half a cup and been in pain all day.

So I'm afraid that's it, boys and girls. I'm packing up all the equipment. The wife has convinced me not to sell anything just yet. That might be some good women's intuition.

It was great while the (coffee) journey lasted, and I've enjoyed all your company, friendship and great advice. I'll still stop by from time to time - who knows, I can still offer some tips to a few newbies....

Watch this space, I may still be back. Take care.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Thats sad news Osh

Lets hope some research finds the reason for this and the offending chemical compounds can be neutralised in some way without affecting the taste


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Square Mile Coffee also retail this http://shop.squaremilecoffee.com/products/cold-water-dripper


----------



## surfer (Oct 15, 2010)

Hi Osh. I too had chronic indigestion and was on Omeprazole, high blood pressure too. I saw something on the internet that put me straight. http://www.thediet solutionprogram.com. The ad is free to listen to I didn't buy anything. I cut out as much sugar as I could from my food. I had a strange taste in my mouth for about 3 weeks till my body got used to burning fat for energy then it passed. After two months I lost just short of two stone, Im no longer on medication, feel so much better and my weight is stable. I probably eat more and better food than I ever did before.


----------

